# Please, please pray for my boy :-'(



## SatansLittleHelper (18 December 2012)

My Clydesdale became very ill yesterday, he has huge swellings all over him, two of his legs are filled right up and he cannot eat or walk.
The vet came out to see him yesterday and gave him penicillin and steroid injections and mentioned Strangles and a few other things but its looking like he has Purpura Haemorrigica (which CAN be a complication of Strangles but also associated with other infections), the prognosis for this is very very poor. The other 2 horses in that have been in with him are fine, but obviously I know there can be an incubation period...Im so scared Im going to lose him 
Vet is out again this afternoon and we will get swabs etc but its a huge worry not to mention the complications involved in him just being so big. 
Please pray for him, he is the most loving, gentle giant you could ever meet and he just doesnt deserve this


----------



## PandorasJar (18 December 2012)

fingers crossed for him
I hope you are okay too x


----------



## ISHmad (18 December 2012)

Prayers for you both x


----------



## smokey (18 December 2012)

Thinking about you, and wishing him a full recovery x


----------



## TheoryX1 (18 December 2012)

Thoughts, prayers and famous HHO get well vibes going out to him.


----------



## Ginger_2002 (18 December 2012)

everything crossed! keep us updated ((hugs))


----------



## pip6 (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed for him.


----------



## Emilieu (18 December 2012)

Vibes for your lovely boy. I hope they are mistaken and you get a different and much less serious diagnosis x


----------



## Wagtail (18 December 2012)

Oh you poor thing. And poor horsey. Prayers and fingers crossed for him. I hope he pulls though.


----------



## Horseyscot (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2012)

I do hope he responds quickly, he sounds so wonderful. He needs a little Christmas miracle.
Let us know how he is later, please.


----------



## Crazycob06 (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both! Will keep fingers crossed he is ok!


----------



## 056775 (18 December 2012)

Good luck - cant imagine what your going through. Stay possitive and upbeat for him. Maybe get a radio in his stable to cheer you both up xxx


----------



## picolenicole (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you. XxX


----------



## Sprout (18 December 2012)

Oh how awful for you - everything crossed for him being ok. xx


----------



## Gusbear (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for your big boy.  Hope he gets better soon. xxxxx


----------



## gracey (18 December 2012)

ah bless him, huge hugs for both you and him, I hope he is on the road to recovery very soon xxx


----------



## Fransurrey (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for him, OP. Hope he's ok. x


----------



## EllenJay (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed that he will pull through


----------



## MrsMozart (18 December 2012)

Everything tightly crossed and good wishes to him and you.


----------



## OWLIE185 (18 December 2012)

My best wishes for a speedy and steady recovery.


----------



## Zirach (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you xxxxx hugs xxx


----------



## Welsh (18 December 2012)

Hoping for you both to be ok xx
&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## tls (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you.  My mare had this a few years ago.  It took along time and lots of steroids but she did fully recovered!! x


----------



## harvgj19 (18 December 2012)

All things crossed for your big boy


----------



## BigGinger (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you and your boy.. the world can be so cruel sometimes.

Hoping a good outcome xx


----------



## holeymoley (18 December 2012)

Hope he pulls through x x


----------



## ozpoz (18 December 2012)

Wishing you both all the best - The best nurse is the person who loves  x


----------



## MochaDun (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed for him, thinking of you both and willing him to get well.


----------



## Shysmum (18 December 2012)

(((((((((((HUGS)))))))))) to you and {{{{{{{{VIBES}}}}}}} for the big boy.

From Shy and myself. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bertolie (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed for you both.  Hoping your big boy makes a full and speedy recovery. xx


----------



## Bikerchickone (18 December 2012)

Sending lots of positive vibes, hope your boy is better soon xx


----------



## el_Snowflakes (18 December 2012)

Sending positive vibes. How worrying for you


----------



## Dizzydancer (18 December 2012)

Sending lots of vibes to you and the boy!


----------



## Marydoll (18 December 2012)

I'm not a prayer, but will for your horse.
Sending vibes for a good recovery


----------



## Lotty (18 December 2012)

Thinking about you and hope he gets better soon x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 December 2012)

Vet been and Goliath definately has purpura haemorrhagica, basically a very severe allergic reaction to infection...one of his lumps has been lanced, no pus, just blood...more like a tumour. Vet has taken a sample but is now confident its nothing to do with strangles...more injections given. He can hardly stand bless him, if no improvement by morning then Im going to have to say goodbye to him, devastated and heart broken. I cant even think of life without him :-'(


----------



## Amymay (18 December 2012)

Had hoped for a better update.

Will keep sending the ++++ vibes.


----------



## Gingerwitch (18 December 2012)

You poor poor thing - how long has he been poorly ?

Thank god they have ruled out strangles becuase of your others - but have the vet said what has caused the infection ?

Chin up, be strong for him tonight - are you allowed to stay with him ?


----------



## be positive (18 December 2012)

I am sorry to hear this, I had a horse at livery years ago that had the same condition, I nursed him for a week but sadly nothing could be done, I was hoping your horse did not have it, thinking of you and your boy xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 December 2012)

I still have him at home, he cannot walk far enough to be moved anywhere. He lives out and it would stress him greatly to be confined in a stable etc so the vet said allow him to just be as thats where he is happiest. I will be with him most of the night. Goliath has a few little cuts (and I mean little) inside his back legs, the vet said just those could have caused an infection enough to set off an allergic reaction 
I cannot even say how devastated I am, yes there is hope but the vet said to prepare for the worst.


----------



## floradora09 (18 December 2012)

(((Hugs and vibes))) Fingers crossed for both of you xx


----------



## Surreydeb (18 December 2012)

So so sorry hoping things improve overnight hugs xxxx


----------



## Wagtail (18 December 2012)

Obviously he is bleeding into the skin. Can he not have a blood transfusion from one of your others?


----------



## Pipkin (18 December 2012)

Think positive 
I thought I was going to lose my mare last week but thankfully she came out of hospital Thursday.
Will keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (18 December 2012)

Have a hug honey - I am filling up on your behalf - try and get an hour now - your in for a long night - ask the vet for contact numbers.. sorry but the more your prepared for the worse the more it hopefully wont happen - and dont try and nurse him all on your own !.

I just hope and pray that he takes a turn for the better - can you make a bit of a shelter for him and you from the weather out of some straw bales ?

God luck, god bless

GW
x

p.s. vets often tell you that - they have too as if they give you too much hope and it goes wrong then they feel much much worse than if youve been prepared for the worse and they recover x


----------



## whoatherejig (18 December 2012)

Hugs to you both.((((((((((x))))))))))) I will be thinking of you. Please keep us updated, and take heart in knowing you are doing all you can for your baby. xxx


----------



## be positive (18 December 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Obviously he is bleeding into the skin. Can he not have a blood transfusion from one of your others?
		
Click to expand...

The horse I had with it was too far gone, it came on very slowly before being diagnosed, the only treatment that was possibly available was a complete blood transfusion but the owner felt it was not fair to send him to hospital for the treatment.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 December 2012)

be positive said:



			The horse I had with it was too far gone, it came on very slowly before being diagnosed, the only treatment that was possibly available was a complete blood transfusion but the owner felt it was not fair to send him to hospital for the treatment.
		
Click to expand...

This^^
We briefly talked of this but my vet felt it wouldnt be fair as he is very poorly and the prognosis is poor. However, should (by some miracle) he pick up by tomorrow then ANYTHING I can do I will.


----------



## Kamakazegirl (18 December 2012)

So sorry, everything crossed for you. Hopefully things will improve overnight.


----------



## Wagtail (18 December 2012)

be positive said:



			The horse I had with it was too far gone, it came on very slowly before being diagnosed, the only treatment that was possibly available was a complete blood transfusion but the owner felt it was not fair to send him to hospital for the treatment.
		
Click to expand...

My sister's horse very recently was found collapsed in the field and when bloods were taken, iron levels were less than ten and so vet realised he had internal bleeding. She took 3 litres of blood from one of her other horses and transfused him. This was enough to get him back on his feet and into the barn where he was cross tied and nursed. Thankfully he has made a full recovery, and we do not know what caused the internal bleeding as there wasn't a mark on him! But just wanted to suggest a blood transfusion for the OP's horse as it CAN be done on site.


----------



## Wagtail (18 December 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			This^^
We briefly talked of this but my vet felt it wouldnt be fair as he is very poorly and the prognosis is poor. However, should (by some miracle) he pick up by tomorrow then ANYTHING I can do I will.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope he pulls through. I would probably want him transfused at home, but it may be that the amount he needs is too great to do this.


----------



## cavalo branco (18 December 2012)

You and your boy are in my prayers. Thinking of you both xxxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 December 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Let's hope he pulls through. I would probably want him transfused at home, but it may be that the amount he needs is too great to do this.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, this is DEFINATELY an option if he starts to feel better...I also would prefer it to be done at home. But all I can do at the moment is wait


----------



## missroses nanna (18 December 2012)

Big big hugs to you and your boy xx


----------



## weesophz (18 December 2012)

poor big lad  sending vives your way hope he pulls through the night x


----------



## meesha (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both tonight x


----------



## fallenangel123 (18 December 2012)

So sorry you are facing this, sending good vibes for you both.


----------



## Feathered (18 December 2012)

Hugs. Everything crossed for him.


----------



## Waffles (18 December 2012)

Very best of luck.  Really hoping he improves.


----------



## Bojingles (18 December 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this. Thinking of you and sending positive vibes for an improvement overnight. He's luck to have you with him x


----------



## racebuddy (18 December 2012)

sending healing vibes your way !!1 has the vet been again this afternoon xx


----------



## Eastern Rose (18 December 2012)

Praying for you both, hope he gets better  xx


----------



## LA&Murph (18 December 2012)

Cannot even begin to imagine what you're going through, wishing you all the best, I'll be back on in the morning to see how you're both doing xxx


----------



## AshTay (18 December 2012)

Sending positive thoughts to you and your boy. xxx


----------



## julie111 (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both and praying for a positive outcome! X


----------



## Highlands (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you


----------



## Spanish Eyes (18 December 2012)

Sending positive vibes for your lovely boy, and you are both in my prayers.

Sending you virtual hugs toox


----------



## Fools Motto (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you and your beautiful horse. 
Massive vibes for a positive outcome. Many hugs. xxx


----------



## smudge99 (18 December 2012)

Sorry to hear about your big lad, fingers crossed for you ((hugs))


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (18 December 2012)

So sorry you and your big lad are going through this. You will both be in my thoughts tonight. I wish I lived nearer I would come and sit out with you. Take care both of you, I hope the morning brings good news. xx


----------



## Diddleydoo (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both x


----------



## cblover (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you and got everything crossed!  Take care, hope its a happy ending. x


----------



## ldlp111 (18 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this, hope he is looking better in the morning, sending you some get well ((((vibes))))


----------



## rockysmum (18 December 2012)

Terrible news, I really really hope he improves.

Would offer mine as donors if we were not so far away and a transfusion could help.

I do think you are right to let him go if there is no improvement.  I watched a friend and her horse fight this horrible disease for days.  I wouldn't have wished the way he died on anything.

Hugs from us


----------



## Elsbells (18 December 2012)

So sorry. Hope he improves soon.


----------



## Merrymoles (18 December 2012)

Love cuddly Clydesdales and sending you and your boy my very strongest vibes. I am keeping everything crossed for both of you. I don't know anything about this condition but am hoping that being able to keep moving because he's out may help. Hugs


----------



## ridefast (18 December 2012)

So sorry, praying for you and your boy, HUGE hugs!


----------



## brighteyes (18 December 2012)

I'd like to add my wishes to everyone else's for an improvement soon.


----------



## Hollywood (18 December 2012)

How awful for you and your lovely boy - positive thoughts to you both - hope its a good outcome.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both with everything crossed for a good recovery.

I've had Clydies - as you say gentle giants.  At least this means that they make it easy for you and the vets to deal with them, even if they are ill.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (18 December 2012)

Really hoping he picks up over night, I'm so sad for you both.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (18 December 2012)

Good vibes coming his way. sounds like a wonderful horse, hoping for the best outcome for you xx


----------



## OscarandPenny (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both. Hope he pulls through


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both XX


----------



## Holly Hocks (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for a recovery. Keep us updated x


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed your boy pulls through this. Looking forward to a positive update in the morning x


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 December 2012)

sending hugs to you and the big lad, I really do hope he pulls through.xxx


----------



## B_2_B (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed for you, wishing for a Christmas miracle for you and your boy xx


----------



## Bright_Spark (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## horsesatemymoney (18 December 2012)

best wishes to you both


----------



## Amaranta (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you and your boy.

If it helps at all, a friend of mine had a young filly with this and she pulled through, it was a long old haul but she grew into a strapping young mare.


----------



## Nari (18 December 2012)

Everything crossed for him, and lots of hugs to you too. I'll send prayers for both of you x


----------



## Black_Horse_White (18 December 2012)

Will be praying for him, fingers crossed too x


----------



## ClassicG&T (18 December 2012)

Hope he pulls through, my fingers are crossed x


----------



## gillianfleming (18 December 2012)

Thinking of you both x


----------



## SKY (18 December 2012)

praying and healing vibes sending.


----------



## missroses nanna (18 December 2012)

Big hugs for your big lad and you.Got everything xed for you both xx


----------



## Spring Feather (18 December 2012)

Sending you best wishes and I really hope your boy pulls through this.  Hugs to you, you must be so upset but you know sometimes these horses can beat the odds and survive things we'd never credit them for.  I'm hoping this is the case for Goliath xx


----------



## Asha (18 December 2012)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you both tonight, big hugs for you both.

Best wishes xx


----------



## Fluffy bunny (18 December 2012)

Hope your both doing ok xxx


----------



## Bearsmum (18 December 2012)

Keep coming back to this looking for updates. All my prayers are heading your way tonight.

God bless Goliath hope you make it xx


----------



## Big Ben (18 December 2012)

More crossed fingers a positive vibes from this side of the pond


----------



## amandaco2 (18 December 2012)

How awful, everything crossed for you both


----------



## racebuddy (18 December 2012)

Keeping everything crossed sending healing vibes through the night , keep
Postive tO what will be a long night x


----------



## unbalanced (18 December 2012)

Hugs, hope he is doing better and wishing you a healing night xxx


----------



## Emilieu (18 December 2012)

Just wanted to send more vibes before bed. I really hope he turns a corner overnight. 
Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Barefoot Endurance (18 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for your boy  I hope he makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## Fii (18 December 2012)

Vibes sent for the both of you!


----------



## HaffiesRock (18 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Sending you every positive vibe I have for his speedy recovery. A hug for you too (((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))) xx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 December 2012)

Goliath is still much the same. He has 3 of his legs now swollen to 2-3 times the normal size and one is all around the knee joint. I can see he just feels s**t :-(


----------



## quirky (19 December 2012)

Aww bless him 
I hope come daylight that the drugs are kicking in and that he is feeling a bit more like his old self.
((hugs)) to you!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 December 2012)

Thinking of you both in the wee small hours and sending you strength and healing thoughts. Hugs. x


----------



## PeeGee (19 December 2012)

Thinking of you both, hope things begin to improve.
Hugs, Pam


----------



## skint1 (19 December 2012)

Sending good thoughts to you and your boy xx


----------



## ozpoz (19 December 2012)

Really hoping the new day brings some good progress for you both.
x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2012)

How is he this morning, is there any improvement ?  Thinking of you x


----------



## rockysmum (19 December 2012)

Any news?  Really hoping your boy has picked up this morning


----------



## Mellis (19 December 2012)

Hoping for improvement this am. Hugs for both of you x


----------



## Burmilla (19 December 2012)

Lots of love to you and Goliath. Hoping for the best outcome for him. I'm just so sorry that you are both going through this.


----------



## MrsMozart (19 December 2012)

Hugs hunny. 

Will keep checking back to se how he and you are doing.


----------



## Spit That Out (19 December 2012)

I hope Things look better this morning, fingers crossed for both of you xxx


----------



## nagseastsussex (19 December 2012)

Hi any news this morning, hope he's heading in the right direction.


----------



## LauraWheeler (19 December 2012)

So very sorry to read this. I hope he is feeling abit better this morning.

A horse at a yard I work at had a similer thing happen last year. He came out in a massive rash and his back legs swelled to about twice the normal size and were ozzing pussey type stuff. It was awful and he was so unhappy. It took along time and lots of treatment (sorry not entirely shore what as i only work there once a week) but he pulled through. They still don't know egsactly what it was but they think he had a reaction to some sort of fly bite.

I hope they find out whats wrong with your boy and are able to make him better again.

(((((((((hugs)))))))))) to you both. xx


----------



## Renvers (19 December 2012)

Hugs for you both - how is he this morning?


----------



## chickeninabun (19 December 2012)

Sending my best wishes to you both this morning. Hope Goliath is showing some signs of improvement. Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Shysmum (19 December 2012)

Any news ???  Thinking of you both this morning (((HUGS))).


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 December 2012)

hope your luck changed overnight - have a hug anyway 

GW
x


----------



## Welsh (19 December 2012)

Still hoping for the best &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Sophstar (19 December 2012)

Sending get well vibes to the big man xxx


----------



## Merrymoles (19 December 2012)

Still got everything crossed for you and your big lad


----------



## pines of rome (19 December 2012)

Poor boy, how is he today?


----------



## Pinkvboots (19 December 2012)

Keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## StormyGale (19 December 2012)

How is he now? I'm so sorry your both going through this sending vibes x


----------



## Maesfen (19 December 2012)

Hope you have good news for us today.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 December 2012)

Quick update. Golly is trying to eat bless him but he is trying to compensate with his near fore for his 3 swollen and very lame legs. Its causing him to buckle and stumble badly :-( Im scared he will break it. He has another big lump come up too under his belly by his sheath.
Vet will be out again to asses where to go from here.
To make matters worse..my elderly Shetland is getting progressively worse and had another fall early hours. I dont think today is going to be a good one :-(


----------



## Chestnutmare (19 December 2012)

Oh I am truely very sorry to hear this I have everything crossed for them both to get better quick.


----------



## Fii (19 December 2012)

I have been thinking of you and you'r big lad, more vibes heading you'r way!!!


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 December 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			Quick update. Golly is trying to eat bless him but he is trying to compensate with his near fore for his 3 swollen and very lame legs. Its causing him to buckle and stumble badly :-( Im scared he will break it. He has another big lump come up too under his belly by his sheath.
Vet will be out again to asses where to go from here.
To make matters worse..my elderly Shetland is getting progressively worse and had another fall early hours. I dont think today is going to be a good one :-(
		
Click to expand...

God bless be strong and go with how you not anyone else feels - you know if the fight is worth it with both of them - do not be swayed from what your heart and the pit of the stomach tells you - big horses do not do poorly well - but were all here for you to help with your decision, which ever that maybe - dont be afraid of asking for a 2nd opinion from your vets or a.n. other - they are your horses and you are the only one that knows what is the best thing to do 

good luck and god bless - have the strength to be brave and have the courage of your heart !


----------



## Ibblebibble (19 December 2012)

Oh HHH, poor Golly, he's a big strong lad though and he's still fighting which is good news, sorry to hear about your shetland as well, will be keeping my fingers crossed for both of them.x


----------



## Rose Folly (19 December 2012)

Haven't time to read all the posts, but just to say this - DO NOT DESPAIR!!

About 59 years ago ! my pony got purpura haemorrogica. It's very rare. A lot of vets have never seen a case. It is a dreadful infection, and shocking to see - BUT - my pony pulled through and lived to a ripe old age. And think how veterinary science has improved in those almost 60 years.

Please PM me if you want to, and we can talk on the phone. I'm just Joe Public, but I can remember now how scared I was, how hard we worked to save him, and we (a very devoted vet, the Royal Dick Veterinary School, and my father and I) did it.

If your vet is willing, and you can afford it, perhaps try to get a veterinary college involved, even if your boy doesn;'t go to 'horse hospital'. Anyway, I guess right now he's too sick to be moved.

My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## alfiesmum (19 December 2012)

hugs and best wishes for you all , hope your boy turns the corner soon xx


----------



## Fransurrey (19 December 2012)

Positive vibes for both your big boy and your shetland, HHH. It's positive that your boy is clearly fighting and wanting to eat. Hope the vet is optimistic for him and hugs to your old shettie. xx


----------



## Emilieu (19 December 2012)

I'm desperate for good news for you. I am keeping my fingers crossed and the vibes coming.x


----------



## julie111 (19 December 2012)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Coblover63 (19 December 2012)

I am also following this thread and hoping for the best outcome for you xxx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2012)

Just checking in to see if there is any improvement, I do hope so. x


----------



## Milanesa (19 December 2012)

Oh op good luck. I have had a horse with this so know how you are feeling. Keep him as comfortable as you can and let us know the outcome when the vet has been. All the best xx


----------



## horsesatemymoney (19 December 2012)

any news? hoping for a post from you hhh with some good news x


----------



## LaurenBay (19 December 2012)

Thinking of you. How lucky your boy is to have such a caring owner. Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 December 2012)

All I can say is that the vet will be over this aftetnoon to review him snd my Shettie :-(


----------



## Jojoeena (19 December 2012)

Sending you (((((big hugs))))) Really hope that things start to turn around for them soon. Stay strong !! x


----------



## pitterpat (19 December 2012)

I hope your big lad and your shettie are ok. Got all fingers and toes crossed for them x


----------



## meesha (19 December 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you and the vet visit xxx


----------



## Tilda (19 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you and your ponies x


----------



## OWLIE185 (19 December 2012)

I am thinking of you and your horses.  I really really hope that both your horses get better.


----------



## MrsMozart (19 December 2012)

Hugs sweetie xx


----------



## CeeBee (19 December 2012)

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## merrymeasure (19 December 2012)

Hope things go well with the vet for you and your two horses. Thinking of you, be strong x


----------



## racebuddy (19 December 2012)

Vibes ur way !! Hope
Everything goes ok this afternoon what time is the vet coming ? X


----------



## Theresa_F (19 December 2012)

Keeping everything crossed for you - our old Cairo Clydie was one tough cookie - he fought cancer off for years.  Our current Farra Clydie is a bit of softie when it comes to being ill but Clydes in general are tough beasties.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (19 December 2012)

Prayers and thoughts
((hugs))
xxx


----------



## Girlychu (19 December 2012)

(((hugs))) and lots of vibes. xxxx


----------



## kirstys 1 (19 December 2012)

Thinking of you! xxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 December 2012)

After a long and agonising day its been decided that the kindest thing is to put Goliath to sleep, along with Beau the Shetland. Im just waiting on a call from the local hunt master. I dont know what else to say. This is the hardest thing Ive had to do apart from my daughters DNR :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Wagtail (19 December 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			After a long and agonising day its been decided that the kindest thing is to put Goliath to sleep, along with Beau the Shetland. Im just waiting on a call from the local hunt master. I dont know what else to say. This is the hardest thing Ive had to do apart from my daughters DNR :'( :'( :'(
		
Click to expand...

I am so, so sorry. What an awful shock this has been. You must be in pieces.


----------



## bonny (19 December 2012)

Really sorry to hear that, worse news imaginable. x


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 December 2012)

Nothing to say, but be strong you know your horses and you know the situation.

God bless, they will travel to a pain free place together and you as a responsible owner could do no more. 

GW
x


----------



## LaurenBay (19 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that 

I think you have done the kindest thing and I hope you can take little comfort knowing your boys will both be going together and will be together in Horsey heaven. You sound like such a brave caring owner. 

Thinking of you xxxx Keep Strong. 

RIP beautiful Horses


----------



## Coblover63 (19 December 2012)

I am SO very sorry to be reading this.  You have my deepest sympathies xxxxxx


----------



## Gorgeous George (19 December 2012)

I am so very very sorry, what awful news you must be devastated 

As others have said at least your two will have each other for company as they cross the rainbow Bridge.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dizzydancer (19 December 2012)

So very sorry- really didn't want to read that. 
However you are doing the best for them they will go on a journey together. 
Huge sympathy to you, run free beautiful horses. X


----------



## julie111 (19 December 2012)

So very very sad, as others have said at least they will pass over together. You did your best for them! Treasure your memories and let time heal. Xx


----------



## MrsMozart (19 December 2012)

Oh darling I am so very, very sorry. Our hearts go out to you.


----------



## Diddleydoo (19 December 2012)

I'm so very sorry it has come to this.  You have all my sympathy and respect for making a very hard decision.


----------



## kirstys 1 (19 December 2012)

So sorry to read this! xx


----------



## smokey (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this, thinking of you xxx


----------



## whoatherejig (19 December 2012)

So very, very sorry. You have done the ultimate thing for your babies. A really great mum. xxx


----------



## LauraWheeler (19 December 2012)

So very very sorry to read this. My thoughts are with you at this tough time. ((((((((hugs))))))))) to you and your boys. xx


----------



## fallenangel123 (19 December 2012)

So sorry to read this news. You have been incredibly brave making this decision. I wish I had wiser words for you, but I was sent this when I lost my old girl, says it better

if the day should come when i'm in pain
and you know i won't be well again
promise me you'll do what must be done
if this is the battle which can't be won

it'll break your heart, but please be kind
don't let your grieving sway your mind
for this is when you'll let me see
just how much you do love me

together we've had many happy years
the future now can hold no fears
please don't let me suffer
and when that day comes, please let me go

in time i hope you'll come to see
it's the last kindness you'll do for me
one more time please stroke my mane
and know that i'll have no more pain

and don;t be sad that it was you
who decided that this was what to do
we've been such buddies through the years
don't let me be the cause of tears

you'll always see me graze now
with the sun upon my back
painful limbs won't tire me now
however long the hack

i live now in your heart and mind
a lovely place to stay
and what you have in memories
no one can take away


----------



## Dollysox (19 December 2012)

So desperately sorry to hear this.  I can't begin to imagine how difficult this has been for you.  I am thinking of you and your boys. xxx


----------



## fatponee (19 December 2012)

Prayers and thoughts really are with all of you.  So sorry (((hugs))).xx


----------



## ridefast (19 December 2012)

So sorry to read this. Nothing I can say will help but my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Crazycob06 (19 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news! I have been thinking of you all day and checking for updates! You are doing the right thing by the sounds of it, you are a very brave and loving owner and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Luci07 (19 December 2012)

So sorry. It has all seemed to have happened really quickly..


----------



## HazyXmas (19 December 2012)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time :-( xxx


----------



## Merrymoles (19 December 2012)

So, so sorry. What a desperate thing to happen. As others have said, you are doing right by your horses and are a very caring person. My thoughts are with you. Hugs


----------



## Shysmum (19 December 2012)

Distraught for you. Have sent you a PM. Life is so cruel.


----------



## PetalPower (19 December 2012)

Don't often post but couldn't leave this thread without saying how sorry I am for your loss. Can't imagine how devastated you must be, but remember  how brave you are for doing the right thing by them.


----------



## Niddlynoo (19 December 2012)

Nothing to add, but really sorry they can't do anything more for your boy. Big hugs and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Asha (19 December 2012)

To lose one best friend is hard enough, but to lose 2 together must be horrendous for you.

So very sorry for you, but you are doing the kindest thing, be strong x


----------



## Emilieu (19 December 2012)

I'm so terribly terribly sorry :'( ny heart breaks for you. I wish I could give you a hug xx


----------



## lea840 (19 December 2012)

You have done the best thing any mummy could of done... supported them, cared for them, given them a wonderful life, but most of all, loved them dearly. They will be looking down on you and loving you right back...


----------



## Doormouse (19 December 2012)

God, I am so so sorry, what a truly awful thing to happen. No words can really help but they will go knowing what a fantastic mum you have been to them.


----------



## Fools Motto (19 December 2012)

Many hugs, thoughts are with you. x


----------



## Black_Horse_White (19 December 2012)

So very sorry


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (19 December 2012)

So upsetting to read this, I can't begin to imagine how your feeling and what your going through.. my thoughts are with you and your horses tonight XX


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (19 December 2012)

So sorry XXX


----------



## Surreydeb (19 December 2012)

So very sorry xxx


----------



## ozpoz (19 December 2012)

I am so very sorry for your sad loss.   xx


----------



## cavalo branco (19 December 2012)

So, so sorry, I hope that the posts on here give you some comfort xxxx


----------



## cheeryplatypus (19 December 2012)

Really sorry,
RIP ponies


----------



## MrsNorris (19 December 2012)

So sorry xxx


----------



## PandorasJar (19 December 2012)

Very sorry to hear. Xxx


----------



## rockysmum (19 December 2012)

Oh no, I was so hoping you had got some good news.

How devastating to loose one, but two 

RIP both of them and huge hugs for you


----------



## Gusbear (19 December 2012)

So very sorry you.  What an awful day.
Sending thoughts and love your way.


----------



## B_2_B (19 December 2012)

I'm so sorry 
You sound like the best owner these two could ever have wished for, especially letting them go together across Rainbow Bridge.

The timing sucks and it isn't fair at all so close to Christmas but try to remember all the good times 

Will light a candle for you, Goliath and Beau at Christmas, along with all of the animals we've lost here this year.

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Milanesa (19 December 2012)

Hey, so sorry to hear this news, poor you I can't imagine how you are feeling  be brave for your horses, I'm so sorry for you   xx


----------



## kerenza (19 December 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss - can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. I rarely post here, but felt I couldn't just read and say nothing, such very upsetting news.


----------



## Mickle (19 December 2012)

Another who rarely posts but this is just heartbreaking.  I am so very sorry this is happening to you and your boys.  RIP Goliath and Beau.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (19 December 2012)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry. Sending you the warmest of hugs. RIP Goliath and Beau

Terri


----------



## jodie3 (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear your sad news. You were so strong for your lovely horses.
Take care.
RIP Goliath and Beau


Jo


----------



## Maesfen (19 December 2012)

So sorry but take comfort in you did your very best for them, they couldn't have asked for more from you.


----------



## FairyLights (19 December 2012)

So sorry for your loss of both of them. Same thing happened to me a couple of years ago. At least they went together and they  had a very loving owner. (((((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## CobsGalore (19 December 2012)

What an awful day  I'm so sorry

Big hugs xx


----------



## Spyda (19 December 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I only just found your thread and am so sorry to hear how things have panned out for you. HUGS.

Thinking of you.

XXX


----------



## dreamcometrue (19 December 2012)

Many condolences.  I am so sorry that you are going through this loss.  It is so painful xx


----------



## Burmilla (19 December 2012)

I'm so sorry that you have had such a devastating loss today. Your beautiful horse and pony are safe and out of pain now. Please take good care of yourself, take all the help you are offered and try to survive this.
Lots of love and hugs.


----------



## SadKen (19 December 2012)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I really had everything crossed for your lad and it was awful to see that you had lost two. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Spit That Out (19 December 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this, I really hoped for good news today...all my love and thoughts are with you xxxx


----------



## It's Me Megan (19 December 2012)

I'm so sorry  xx


----------



## catembi (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this.  Losing horses is awful.  You're very brave.

(((hugs)))

T x


----------



## Fuzznugget (19 December 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear that. Hugs for you  xx


----------



## gillianfleming (19 December 2012)

So sorry

Run free boys xx


----------



## PeeGee (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear the news, you have made a very brave decision,big hugs.


----------



## widget (19 December 2012)

There are no words, so sorry and you are definitely doing the right thing. Run free ponies and please look after yourself too during this.


----------



## justforfun (19 December 2012)

RIP Goliath and Beau

Crossed the bridge together xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 December 2012)

Such sad news.  You did your best for them.


----------



## Fluffy bunny (19 December 2012)

So very sorry xxx


----------



## Bright_Spark (19 December 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bertolie (19 December 2012)

So very sorry to hear this.  My thoughts are with you.

Run free together Goliath and beau xxx


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, thinking of you.  RIP Goliath and Beau.


----------



## HeresHoping (19 December 2012)

So very, very sorry.


----------



## Spotsrock (19 December 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buds_mum (19 December 2012)

So sorry  xxxxx


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (19 December 2012)

What a wretched thing to happen.. I'm sure that Goliath and Beau knew nothing but love from you, it certainly shines through from your posts, and right up to the end what more can our equine friends ask for than to be treated with love and consideration? I'm sure you feel quite wrecked at the moment, you've had a traumatic 24 hours, I'm really hoping you are being kind to yourself and getting some much needed rest. 

It's something we're all going to have to face as owners at some point and for someone who's had no time to prepare for the inevitable you've handled this so well, you really have.  Adding a warm hug to all the others on this thread. XXX


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 December 2012)

So very sorry to hear this - saw this thread when at work at lunchtime today and was really hoping you had good news - thinking of you


----------



## micki (19 December 2012)

Really sorry to hear this. I can't even imagine how hard it is for you to lose 2 in one day, it was hard enough to lose one .


----------



## horsesatemymoney (19 December 2012)

I'm so, so sorry to hear this xx I've PM'd you x


----------



## Welsh (19 December 2012)

So sorry xx


----------



## OldNag (19 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, to lose one us dreadful enough .. but two much loved animals must be devastating. RIP Goliath and Beau xx


----------



## Dab (19 December 2012)

oh my goodness that is such dreadfully sad news 

take a little comfort knowing neither were not passing over the rainbow bridge alone


----------



## Elsbells (19 December 2012)

So, so sorry to hear the outcome.

RIP ponies.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (19 December 2012)

I was really hoping Goliath and Beau would rally round, but it is not to be. Thank goodness you are there for them and doing all you can.
 Dear boys, sleep sweetly.


----------



## HaffiesRock (19 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. So very sad.

Please take some comfort in the fact you are ending both of their suffering and its the kindest, bravest decision you have made. xxx


----------



## Highlands (19 December 2012)

Really sorry


----------



## Kamakazegirl (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this, RIP Goliath and Beau. It's a horrible decision to make once, never mind twice in one day. Thinking of you. Sleep tight boys. Xxx


----------



## YorksG (19 December 2012)

So sorry for your loss, they were so fortunate to have been owned by someone who had their very best interests at heart.


----------



## Delicious_D (19 December 2012)

very sorry to read this. RIP xxx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 December 2012)

So very sorry.
It does seem that when the big ones are seriously ill, they go downhill rapidly.


----------



## alwaysbroke (19 December 2012)

So sorry xx


----------



## Gracie21 (19 December 2012)

Oh no  I'm so sorry. Sending you a massive hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Grumpymoo (19 December 2012)

I am so so sorry  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ibblebibble (19 December 2012)

I am so very sorry, life is so very cruel sometimes,   sleep peacefully Beau and Goliath.xxxx Many hugs to you HHH, i hope you have someone to support you through this.x


----------



## Maisy (19 December 2012)

My thoughts are with you....

RIP boys x


----------



## Carefreegirl (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (19 December 2012)

Thank you so very much for all of your messages...Ive been overwhelmed by the kindness and thoughts on here.
I have someone from South Shropshire hunt coming out first thing in the morning to put the boys to sleep (he couldnt get here today). They have both had painkillers to make them comfortable and a really yummy dinner, lots of cuddles and plenty of tears. Tomorrow is going to break my heart, esp Goliath...he is my baby :-(


----------



## Mellis (19 December 2012)

Try and get support from all of us on here who feel and understand your pain. Huge hugs, time does heal and grieve in your own time x


----------



## Amaranta (19 December 2012)

Oh gosh, I really did not want to read this, I am so so sorry x


----------



## maree t (19 December 2012)

So so sorry, nothing else i can say.


----------



## racebuddy (19 December 2012)

Very sorry to read this will be thinking of you in the morning
Keep strong !! X x


----------



## Tash88 (19 December 2012)

I have been following this and just wanted to say how sorry I am, for you and your boys. You have done everything for them and you have been so brave, my thoughts will be with you all tonight and tomorrow. 

Stay strong, and do remember to take care of yourself. 

Hugs, Tash xx


----------



## cptrayes (19 December 2012)

So, so sorry. 

cptrayes


----------



## brighteyes (19 December 2012)

So very sorry - I hope you can stay strong for them. We'll be here for you. I'll pray for a miracle, in case there is one, somewhere.


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 December 2012)

I hope everything goes as well as it can for you tomorrow.

God bless all of you

x


----------



## quirky (19 December 2012)

So, so sorry it has turned out this way.


----------



## aimsymc (19 December 2012)

Really sorry to read this, stay strong tomo. I'll  be thinking of you xx


----------



## Nicnac (19 December 2012)

So sorry to read your update.  Life is so unfair sometimes.  Also sorry to learn you lost your daughter too.

No words but my thoughts are with you x


----------



## Archiepoo (19 December 2012)

im so sorry you must be heartbroken, i hope you will have someone with you tomorrow(((hugs)))


----------



## missroses nanna (19 December 2012)

So sorry to hear this hhh.will be thinking of you tomorrow :-( xxx


----------



## Patterdale (19 December 2012)

So sorry to read this. 
Stay strong. 

Xxx


----------



## pines of rome (19 December 2012)

Feel terribly sad for you, life is so cruel sometimes, bless your dear boys, may they gallop in heaven together! Hugs x


----------



## Honey08 (19 December 2012)

Oh how very sad.  Sor sorry for you. xxx


----------



## meesha (19 December 2012)

So terribly sorry to hear the news.  You are doing the best by them both and although little comfort now the knowledge that one wont grieve for the other may help a little in time.

Thinking of you and hoping I can be as brave when the time comes (((hugs)))


----------



## Nari (19 December 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Please look after yourself, I hope you'll have someone with you x


----------



## **Vanner** (19 December 2012)

Words can't express . I'm so sorry.  Thoughts will be with you tomorrow


----------



## charliesarmy (19 December 2012)

So sorry for you x sounds like your being very brave and doing right by them when it matters most


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 December 2012)

HeavyHorseHugger said:



			Thank you so very much for all of your messages...Ive been overwhelmed by the kindness and thoughts on here.
I have someone from South Shropshire hunt coming out first thing in the morning to put the boys to sleep (he couldnt get here today). They have both had painkillers to make them comfortable and a really yummy dinner, lots of cuddles and plenty of tears. Tomorrow is going to break my heart, esp Goliath...he is my baby :-(
		
Click to expand...

lost my mare 2 weeks ago. 

 I am finding it so yard to say goodbye as this beautiful song goes.   hope it goes ok 2 morrow 

 healing songs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdlzJocCyOE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7IbQyG9PL4

 touching songs


----------



## Tiffany (19 December 2012)

Don't really know what to say apart from I am so sorry and really feel for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Talyn (19 December 2012)

So sorry  xxx


----------



## showjumper06 (19 December 2012)

Wow, I think you're amazingly brave. If only all owners could be as strong as you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Holly Hocks (19 December 2012)

Just so so sorry. x


----------



## ELFSBELLS (19 December 2012)

So so sorry xxx


----------



## Girlychu (19 December 2012)

Just so so sorry xxxx ((hugs))


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (20 December 2012)

I have no words to make things better for you but please know we will all be thinking of you as you do the last caring thing you can do for your beloved horses. 


So very sorry


Run Free


----------



## MochaDun (20 December 2012)

You and your horses have been in my thoughts all day - I'm so very sorry you are losing them both so suddenly.  RIP Goliath and Beau.


----------



## Rose Folly (20 December 2012)

You poor love - I'd thought it was all over .My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your two darlings tomorrow. It's a cruel, cruel disease and you have had so little time to prepare yourself. God bless you all......


----------



## patchwork puzzle (20 December 2012)

I am so sorry. Thoughts and hugs are with you x


----------



## madhoss (20 December 2012)

I am so, so sorry. There are no words. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Vintage (20 December 2012)

New here and only just crossed this post, but wanted to join the many others in saying that I'm so sorry to hear of your news.  Losing two in one day is a beating no one should have to take.

I hope somehow you find comfort in knowing that you're providing your horses with the last gift that many owners fail to be able to do.  It won't help but I honestly wish you comfort when you need it the most.  I hope you will be okay.


----------



## Emilieu (20 December 2012)

Thinking of you today. Hope you have good people to look after you xxx


----------



## cambrica (20 December 2012)

Heartbreaking for you. I'm so sorry x


----------



## LauraWheeler (20 December 2012)

Thinking of you today. I hope all goes smoothly for you and your boys.
Sounds silly but last night I asked Lucy to wait for them at rainbow bridge and show them the way.

This poem realy helped me through the tough times after loosing Lucy. Hopefuly it can give you some comfort now. ((((((((hugs))))))) xx

If the day should come when I'm in pain,
And you know I won't be well again,
Promise you'll do what must be done,
If this is the battle that can't be won.

It'll break your heart, but please be kind,
Don't let your grieving sway your mind.
For this is when you'll let me see
Just how much you do love me.

Together we've had happy years
The future now can hold no fears.
Please don't let me suffer
so When that days comes, please let me go.

For my usual vet please will you send?
But stay with me until the end.
Hold me steady, speak to me
Till my once bright eyes no longer see

In time I hope you'll come to see
It's the last kindness you'll do for me
One more time please stroke my mane
And know that I'll have no more pain.

And don't be sad that it was you
Who decided this was what to do.
We've been such buddies through the years
Don't let me be the cause of tears.

You'll always see me graze now,
with the sun upon my back
Painful limbs won't tire me now,
however long the hack.

I live now in your heart and mind,
a lovely place to stay.
And what you have in memories,
no one can take away.


----------



## midnight mayhem (20 December 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Xxxxxx


----------



## Bearsmum (20 December 2012)

Thinking of you today, hope you have someone to help take care of you as well.

Hugs JDx


----------



## merrymeasure (20 December 2012)

Oh no! I am so, so sorry. You must be devastated. To lose one is hard enough, but two..............
You are such a kind, caring owner. My thoughts with you on this most dreadful day. Be strong and take care xx. RIP Beau and Goliath. Run free with my Bob xx


----------



## MerrySherryRider (20 December 2012)

Thoughts are with you and Goliath and Beau today. So very sorry x


----------



## Wagtail (20 December 2012)

Thinking of you today. I am so sorry. Even worse that it is such a horrible day. xx


----------



## LA&Murph (20 December 2012)

LaurenBay said:



			I am so sorry to hear that 

I think you have done the kindest thing and I hope you can take little comfort knowing your boys will both be going together and will be together in Horsey heaven. You sound like such a brave caring owner. 

Thinking of you xxxx Keep Strong. 

RIP beautiful Horses
		
Click to expand...

^^^This.  Couldn't have put it better myself and wouldn't even try


----------



## tls (20 December 2012)

I'm so sorry, big hugs xxxx


----------



## scheherazade (20 December 2012)

I am so sorry, you have done the kindest thing and you couldn't have tried harder for them. Be strong today. RIP Goliath and Beau xx


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (20 December 2012)

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## Amymay (20 December 2012)

So sorry to read your update.


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 December 2012)

Just caught up with your awful news and wanted to add my thoughts and sympathies to you.  What an amazing owner you are, you must be absolutely heartbroken by this weeks events but you are putting the boys first and they would thank you if they could.  Its the hardest decision to make but if everyone had the strength to do so there would be so much less suffering.  I hope today goes as well as is possible and the boys will be pain free and together at peace.  Take care of yourself xx


----------



## weesophz (20 December 2012)

so so sorry  take comfort in knowing youre doing the right thing by them, and that they will be going together and no longer in pain. youre so brave, i dont know how i would cope.
 Rip boys xx


----------



## Fransurrey (20 December 2012)

Sorry to read such a sad update, OP. I know words are of little comfort, but you have done a most selfless thing. I hope you can take comfort from that and the fact that they are no longer in pain. xxx


----------



## hayinamanger (20 December 2012)

HHH I am so very sorry.  I have been watching this thread with a heavy heart.  I saw a case of purpura haemorrhagica nearly 40 years ago, it ended the same way, but I have been hoping that veterinary medicine had moved on enough to save your big lad.  You have so much to cope with on a daily basis, I wish you strength and courage.


----------



## Amo (20 December 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, hugs xxx

In making this decision please remember that you have performed the ultimate act of love and kindness, and your horses will love you the even more for it, even if from over the rainbow bridge where no doubt they will wait for you x


----------



## Billabongchick (20 December 2012)

Truly awful. Will be thinking of you today; sending lots of love and sympathy x


----------



## Chestnutmare (20 December 2012)

I am so so sorry to hear of this awful news today... my heart goes out to you your horses were so well loved and loved right to the very end... how very thoughtful of you and brave.

RIP Golly and Beau... 

Sending you biggest hugs


----------



## Double_choc_lab (20 December 2012)

Have been watching your updates and just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear this news.  The decision you have chosen shows your true love and dedication to your boys.  You have many virtual arms hugging you now from this forum.   Rest well lads.


----------



## Jojoeena (20 December 2012)

Thinking of you today .... Run free boys :-( xx


----------



## Littlelegs (20 December 2012)

So sorry hhh x


----------



## Janesomerset (20 December 2012)

I followed your thread and I was hoping for the best for your boys, and I am so very sorry to read this. I never know what to say, but my thoughts are with you, and I pray Goliath and Beau are running free with a big herd of horses in a lush green field. xx


----------



## TrasaM (20 December 2012)

Sorry HHH. My thoughts are with you. Xx


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (20 December 2012)

Huge hugs for you. I hope today goes as well as it can. xx


----------



## Amaranth99 (20 December 2012)

So sorry for you.


----------



## MrVelvet (20 December 2012)

Sorry to hear  remember the good times xx


----------



## MrsMozart (20 December 2012)

Hope you're as okay as you can be today HHH.

You are all in our thoughts.

C.x


----------



## LA&Murph (20 December 2012)

How are you just now? xxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 December 2012)

Massive thank you to everyone. It all went as well as it could. Both boys loving and gentle til their last second. Most heartwrenching day Ive ever had :'( It wasnt so bad with Beau..the Shetland but I lost it with Goliath...my legs buckled underneath me...I never want to go through that again :'(


----------



## Emilieu (20 December 2012)

Bless you for being so brave for them. My heart goes out to you. Be good to yourself xx


----------



## horsesatemymoney (20 December 2012)

hugs xxx I'm so sorry


----------



## MrsMozart (20 December 2012)

I am so very, very sorry.

Words sometimes are not enough.


----------



## Mogg (20 December 2012)

so very sorry for your loss x


----------



## Sussexbythesea (20 December 2012)

I am so very sorry - this is so sad  Thinking of you and how brave you have been xx


----------



## Gusbear (20 December 2012)

Big hugs darling and hope you are OK.  I'm sure that two new angels got their wings today. xxxxxx


----------



## showpony (20 December 2012)

two extra stars shining bright in the sky tonight, so so sorry for your loss


----------



## showpony (21 December 2012)

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.


----------



## Venevidivici (21 December 2012)

Sincere condolences to you for such a tragic loss I hope you have friends/family to help you through,after you have been strong for your boys. They will be together and have each other now. ((Hugs))


----------



## micki (21 December 2012)

Really sorry for your loss. It must have been really hard but really glad you were strong enough to be there for your boys at the end, i never got the chance with my girl and i will never forgive myself for not being there for her.


----------



## daviedevs (21 December 2012)

So sorry for your losses.

I know how devastating it is...and the guilt you feel.

I blamed myself for all Jess's problems, regardless of the support i got from friends and forum members.

You did the best thing by them and they can go play with Jess now..though she will probably bully them a bit.

Run free boys.

Davie.


----------



## nagseastsussex (21 December 2012)

So sorry for your tragic loss you are extremely brave.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## sharonmaskell (21 December 2012)

showpony said:



			When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely quote.  My thoughts are with you.  Be strong.


----------



## Shysmum (21 December 2012)

The boys will be with you whenever you need them. They've just stepped into the paddock next door. With much love, TS and Shyboy xxx


----------



## LA&Murph (21 December 2012)

I'm sorry this is all in caps, I'd rewrite, but at work it's a little difficult.  I found this poem somewhere and have had it for a couple years (I'd give credit to author, but I honestly can't remember where it's from).  I think it's lovely.

My Grandest Foal

I'LL LEND YOU FOR A LITTLE WHILE
MY GRANDEST FOAL, HE SAID.
FOR YOU TO LOVE WHILE SHE'S ALIVE
AND MOURN FOR WHEN SHE'S DEAD.
IT MAY BE ONE OR TWENTY YEARS,
OR DAYS OR MONTHS, YOU SEE.
BUT, WILL YOU, TILL I TAKE HER BACK,
TAKE CARE OF HER FOR ME?
SHE'LL BRING HER CHARMS TO GLADDEN YOU,
AND SHOULD HER STAY BE BRIEF,
YOU'LL HAVE TREASURED MEMORIES
AS SOLACE FOR YOUR GRIEF.
I CANNOT PROMISE SHE'LL STAY,
SINCE ALL FROM EARTH RETURN.
BUT, THERE ARE LESSONS TAUGHT ON EARTH
I WANT THIS FOAL TO LEARN.
I'VE LOOKED THE WIDE WORLD OVER
IN MY SEARCH FOR TEACHERS TRUE.
AND FROM THE THRONGS THAT CROWD LIFE'S LANES,
WITH TRUST, I HAVE SELECTED YOU.
NOW WILL YOU GIVE HER YOUR TOTAL LOVE?
NOR THINK THE LABOR VAIN,
NOR HATE ME WHEN I COME
TO TAKE HER BACK AGAIN?
I KNOW YOU'LL GIVE HER TENDERNESS
AND LOVE WILL BLOOM EACH DAY.
AND FOR THE HAPPINESS YOU'VE KNOWN!
FOREVER GRATEFUL STAY.
BUT SHOULD I COME AND CALL FOR HER
MUCH SOON THAN YOU PLANNED
YOU'LL BRAVE THE BITTER GRIEF THAT COMES
AND SOMEDAY YOU'LL UNDERSTAND.
FOR THOUGH I'LL CALL HER HOME TO ME
THIS PROMISE TO YOU I DO MAKE,
FOR ALL THE LOVE AND CARE YOU GAVE
SHE'LL WAIT FOR YOU, INSIDE HEAVEN'S GATE


----------



## paulineh (21 December 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss and a double one too.

It is never easy to loss love ones at any time of the year but at Christmas it is worse.

Remember the good times, the fun you had.

Canter over Rainbow Bridge pain free


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 December 2012)

Thoughts are with you today and in the days ahead.

 The price we pay for loving them is the depth of grief at their loss, but in the end, the grief lessens and the love remains.


----------



## MHOL (21 December 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this very sad news, i know how you feel sending a big hug :-(


----------



## horsesatemymoney (21 December 2012)

twinkle shy what a lovely way of putting it...I seem to have something in my eye


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 December 2012)

Sat here bawling my eyes out again(in a good way,..I think ) at all of the lovely messages and support  
Its been one of the toughest times but I have fantastic people around me and wow, what a lovely bunch of people on here. You just dont know what a huge comfort it has been to come here and see so many people`s empathy for the situation. No-one has judged my decision or made me feel bad etc, just pure love and support, thank you so so much 

I havent been down to the other horses today yet, someone else has been and checked them. Im dragging my heels because I know Im going to have to face them not being there. Goliath`s big fluffy (albeit very muddy..!!) dinner plate feet stomping towards me, me cursing at his "naughty" piece of mane that would never sit the side I wanted it to, the way he always would come and see me at the gate but then wander over to get himself in his dinner place....and little Beau trying to get under the gate at me or mugging me for "sweeties", and his funny little Tina Turner hairdo. These and many many other things are the ones that Im going to miss the most


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 December 2012)

It will take a while.... i lost my big lad 28th August... and i was sat bawling something silly about him today- i was just looking for the ponies stockings... and found big lads from last year - and remember his funny face he pulled and him picking a treat from it - but the good times are starting to become to the front of my mind more than the bad.

You honestly did the right thing for your horses - and have a hug from me - the song it will be lonely this christmas is playing in the background and i am filing up again 

God bless 
x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (21 December 2012)

Crimbowitch said:



			It will take a while.... i lost my big lad 28th August... and i was sat bawling something silly about him today- i was just looking for the ponies stockings... and found big lads from last year - and remember his funny face he pulled and him picking a treat from it - but the good times are starting to become to the front of my mind more than the bad.

You honestly did the right thing for your horses - and have a hug from me - the song it will be lonely this christmas is playing in the background and i am filing up again 

God bless 
x
		
Click to expand...

Oh hell, you set me off again....us horsey people eh..?? 
Im sorry to hear about your boy, I know things will get easier in time but as you say, its sometimes the little things that can drag you back there


----------



## FionaM12 (21 December 2012)

No words are adequate, but I just wanted to offer my deepest sympathy. Take care of yourself and try to find comfort in the knowledge that you did the very best for your beloved boys. Xxxxx


----------



## ISHmad (21 December 2012)

If all horses could have such an owner as you the horse world would be a much better place.  Take care and give yourself all the time in the world to grieve x


----------



## swilliam (21 December 2012)

i'm so sorry. It is hard - I still cry sometimes for the pony we lost 6 years ago - and still have his ashes in the dining room - but it does get easierx


----------



## amerron rosina (21 December 2012)

Thinking of you both Hun, I pray for him send big hugs  xxx


----------



## erwina (2 January 2013)

Prayers and hugs


----------



## JenHunt (2 January 2013)

I've only just come across this thread, and wanted to say how sorry I am to hear that you had to say goodbye to them both.

Purpura is horrid, my parents nearly lost one of theirs to it about 20 years ago, and although he recovered he never was quite fit again, and had other issues to boot. You made a very brave and selfless decision for them both, and you should be proud of yourself for that. 

RIP boys.


----------



## Tern (2 January 2013)

Good luck with your boy xx He will pull through it - The more you think about it then the more you will be upset just think about the other two!


----------



## jjflash (2 January 2013)

All my prayers and thoughts for you. X


----------

